# Free Sole Eliptical



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

The electronics quit. I still exercised on it. We are using treadmill and down sizing. Had garage fire and smoke damage in house. So you need to pick it up preferable in truck. Sugar Land, tx
Joe
281 731 seven eight 6 one


----------

